# Baxter dies.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This will make many shed a tear.

http://tinyurl.com/yk5y4do

Ray.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

After a puppyhood of abuse, Baxter grew up to become a certified therapy dog with Therapy Dogs International, and enjoyed fame and fans worldwide for his years of *VOLUNTEER* work at San Diego Hospice

A very sad story but the choice of the world Volunteer did make me smile


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

aaww it brought more than a tear to my eyes 


Anne


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

What a lovely story and tribute to Baxter,we have a fourteen and a half year old Chocolate Lab (not nearly as old as Baxter!) and he is taken on visits to my 93 year old Mother -in-Law at the residential home where she lives.
He is always made very welcome and most of the residents make a huge fuss of him,some of them must have been pet owners when they lived independently and must miss animals in their lives so ,hopefully,Charlie brings them a little pleasure when he visits.
He certainly likes hoovering up all the crumbs from the carpet  !


----------

